# a little process advise



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

A little over a week ago I received my application package and turned it in. The Deputy Cheif told me that they wanted to start interviews the following week. The following week is just about over and I haven't reveiced a call to let me know when my interview is. I was just wondering if I should call the department and check on the status or just wait for them to call me? If I call does it seem like I am being pushy and impatient? I don't want to seem impatient and have a bad name before I go into the interview. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

bjm";p="58191 said:


> A little over a week ago I received my application package and turned it in. The Deputy Cheif told me that they wanted to start interviews the following week. The following week is just about over and I haven't reveiced a call to let me know when my interview is. I was just wondering if I should call the department and check on the status or just wait for them to call me? If I call does it seem like I am being pushy and impatient? I don't want to seem impatient and have a bad name before I go into the interview. Thanks for the help.


I'd wait. The town I am in the process with did my home visit two months ago. I finally called them a couple days ago and then they returned my call and told me that my final interview with the Chief is in a few weeks. So wait a little while. It doesn't mean something is wrong if you haven't heard from them, they could be busy with some other stuff and may have put off interviews for another week. I put my original application into the department I am hoping to get on back in September......just to give you an idea of how long it can take sometimes.


----------



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

I know it can take a while. I am just so excited/nervous because this is what I have always wanted. This could be my one chance to get on and I just want everything to go smooth. Thanks for the advice and good luck with your final interview.


----------

